# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Νεοσσός με στραβό το ένα πόδι

## ninos

Καλησπέρα σας.

Μόλις εχθές είδα στον 9 ημερών νεοσσό, ότι το ένα πόδι του έχει κολλήσει στραβά. Δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω τι μπορώ να κάνω για να τον βοηθήσω.

Λογικά οι γονείς μόλις δουν ότι δεν βγαίνει από την φωλιά θα τον παρατήσουν και θα πεθάνει ή ακόμα και εάν καταφέρει τελικά να βγεί, θα είναι λογικά πάντα στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Είμαι να σκάσω από εχθές που το είδα  :sad: 

Καμία ιδέα - βοήθεια ;

----------


## jk21

παρε ιδεες απο εδω μηπως μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα ,φερνοντας το σε οσο τον δυνατον πιο σωστη θεση .δωσε ασβεστιο στην αυγοτροφη και αν γινεται υγρο στο στομα του .





http://www.officialbarrieshuttbudger...playedlegs.htm

ή με στραβωμενη μπατονετα για τα αυτια 

http://www.guineafowlinternational.o...cles/splay.php

----------


## ninos

απλά, όσο το βλέπω στην φωτογραφία, νομίζω οτι έχει πάει και ανάποδα η κλείδωση στην βάση του ποδιού ρε γαμώτο  :sad:  

Το πιο εύκολο και τελικά ίσως αυτο που θα το κρατά στην σωστή στάση,  πρέπει να είναι το παρακάτω...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

στελιο δυστοιχος φενετε αρκετα ασχημα... διχνει να το ποναει?
ελπιζω να φτιαξει ...ή εστω να βρει το τροπο το πουλακι να εξιπηρετητε...θα περιμενουμε τη πορεια του!

----------


## jk21

και γω αυτο πιστευω οτι ειναι το καλυτερο .δεν εχει τυχει να το κανω

----------


## PAIANAS

Στέλιο ,θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι κυνικός και ανάλγητος ..αλλά ποιό το νόημα το πουλάκι να ταλαιπωρείται σε όλη την υπόλοιπη ζωή του ?

----------


## ninos

Νίκο

Δεν είμαι ούτε εγώ αισιόδοξος και γνωρίζω οτι μάλλον δεν θα εχω αποτέλεσμα, αλλά θεωρώ χρέος μου να το βοηθήσω και να προσπαθήσω. Όταν πεθάνει, επειδή λογικά θα το παρατήσουν οι γονείς του, θα έχω τουλάχιστον την συνείδηση μου καθαρή, οτι εγώ προσπάθησα !!! Δεν μου είναι καθόλου ευχάριστη η εικόνα ενος πουλιού να μην μπορεί να πετάξει ή περπατήσει, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό εκτός απο το να του προσφέρω βοήθεια

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Όσο οι αντιστάσεις σου είναι ισχυρές ,η φύση θα αναβάλλει το έργο της,
μόλις αυτές καμφθούν τότε θα επέμβει πάλι και θα αποκαταστήσει την ισορροπία.

Στέλιο ότι απόφαση και να πάρεις ,θα έχεις κάνει το σωστό.

----------


## ninos

τελικα στο πουλακι ειχε φυγει μαλλον το ποδι του κ κολλησε η κλειδωση στραβα. Το γραφω με σιγουρια, διοτι η κλειδωση στο αλλο ποδι δεν εχει καμια σχεση κ οσο προσπαθουσα να το βαλω ισια, αυτο κολλουσε στην κλειδωση. Τα δαχτυλα του επισης τα κρατα μαζεμενα σαν κομπο κ δεν ανοιγουν, οποτε κ εκει υπαρχει προβλημα.

Παλεψα περιπου 20 λεπτα κ τελικα δεν καταφερα τιποτα, απλα καταλαβα οτι δεν γινεται τιποτα  :sad:  Τελικα, το αφησα παλι στην φωλια, τουλαχιστον να ηρεμησει κ αφησα τον Θεο να αναλαβει τι θα το κανει. Εγω οσο μπορω θα το φροντιζω κ θα το αγαπω οπως κ τα αλλα 3 αδελφακια του

----------


## douriakos

σε κατι τετοιες περιπτωσεις οταν γνωριζουμε οτι θα πεθανει απο ασιτια σε λιγες μερες αφου δεν θα μπορει ουτε να κινηθει ουτε να φαει ουτε να πιει δεν ειναι καλυτερα να τα σκοτωνουμε οι ιδιοι για να μην ταλαιπωρηται αδικα?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν νομιζω πως γνωριζουμε πως θα το παρατησουν οι γονεις σιγουρα... εγω στη θεση σου θα το σκεφτομουν σοβαρα ακομα και αν το παρατουσαν να το αναλαβω...

εχω δει σπουργιτι στη φυση με ενα ποδι να πεταει και να κρατιεται στα κλαδια χωρις προβλημα! αφου το αλλο του ποδαρακι ειναι καλο ισως να μπορεσει να κραταει ισοροποια...θα προτινα να παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο στην ανιμα και να ρωτισεις την γνωμη τους,πολυ πιθανο να ειχαν καποιο παρομοιο περιστατικο και να ξερουν κατα ποσο μπορει να ζησει ευκολα ή αν θα ταλαιπωρειτε...

----------


## ninos

Σ' ευχαριστω Αγγελε. 

Θα παρω τηλεφωνο, δεν εχω να χασω τιποτα κ εαν μπορουν θα τους στειλω κ μια φωτογραφια.

Πιστευω οτι για να τα καταφερει ισως πρεπει να του κοπει το ποδαρακι.Τοτε ισως να μην εχει προβλημα.Απλα τωρα ολα το ποδι του παει μπροστα κ λογικα θα ενοχλει κ την φτερουγα του στο μελλον. 
Θα δω πως θα παει κ εαν τα καταφερει κ μεγαλωσει θα το παω σε γιατρο για να το κανει.Ισως ομως κ στην πραξη αυτη να φυγει η ζωουλα του

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

στελιο αυτο πιστευω και εγω οτι στη καλητερη των περιπτωσεων θα μηνει με ενα ποδι...αλλα πιθανο και με ενα ποδι να ειναι οκ και να αξιζει την "ταλαιπωρεια" και την δικη σου και του μικρου...
σιγουρα το μικρο ειναι τυχερο αφου ειναι στα χερια σου και οτι κινηση θα κανεις θα την κανεις με σκοπο το δικο του καλο!

θα περιμενουμε τις εξεληξεις!

----------


## mariakappa

στελιο παρα πολλα πουλια που εχουν ατυχηματα και τους κοβουν το ποδι μια χαρα επιζουν.πιστευω οτι αξιζεις να το προσπαθησεις.

----------


## Panosfx

Κι εγω θα το προσπαθουσα.Δεν θα μπορουσα να το αφηνα αβοηθητο.Να παιρνες κανενα εκτροφεα τηλεφωνο;Ή την ανιμα που σου προτειναν.Ολο και καποιος θα ηξερε να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φίλε απο ότι φαίνεται στις φώτο που έχεις βάλει δέ νομίζω να έχει καμία σχέση με την κατάσταση που ονομάζεται splayd legs η οποία μπορεί να φτιαχτει με τη χρήση των μέσων που σου αναφερανε και πιο πάνω.Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι μόνιμι και μη αναστρέψιμο.Οσον αφορά το πουλάκι δε νομίζω οι γονείς του να πεθάνει επηδει είναι έτσι το πόδι του.Τα προβλήματα που πιθανόν να αντιμετωπίσει μελλοντικά θα είναι καθαρα προβλήματα στο να αναπαραχθεί και δε βλέπω να υπάρχει άλλο πρόβλημα απο το στιγμή που θα μπορεί να τρεφεται κανονικα.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ να διευκρινισω οτι ουτε εγω αναφερομαι σε splayed legs αλλα προτεινα τη χρηση ναρθηκα στο στελιο ,μηπως μπορει να κανει κατι

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

στελιο πως παει το μικρο?

----------


## ninos

καλησπέρα

ειχα καιρο να σας γραψω οντως.. Λοιπον, το μικρο εχει μεγαλωσει αρκετα και ειναι πανεμορφο.. Ο Μπαμπας του δεν το αφηνει καθολου αταϊστο και το προσεχει διαρκώς.  :Happy:  Τα προβληματα ειναι οτι το μικρο δεν φενεται να μπορει να κρατα ισορροποια και καθεται ακομα μεσα στην φωλια. Μια φορα το εβγαλα και το αφησα στον πατο, μηπως μπορεσει και σταθει στο ενα ποδι, αλλα τιποτα  :sad:  

Το αλλο προβλημα ειναι οτι με αφορμη αυτό η Μαμα βρισκει ευκαιρία να κλοσσήσει 4 αυγα που εκανε και καθονται και οι 2 τους στην φωλια. Λογο της εποχης ομως δεν θελω να παω σε αλλη γεννα, απλα αφηνω την καναρα για λιγο και μετα αναγκαστικα θα βγαλω την φωλια. Τον μικρο, θα τον βαλω μεσα σε ενα φαρδυ καπακι που θα το ακουμπησω στον πατο του κλουβιου και απο εκει αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα μαλλον, διότι εαν δεν καταφερει να σταθει στο ενα ποδι το μικρο, θα εξαρτιεται απο τους γονεις τους.

Ειχα την ελπιδα οτι θα μπορουσε να σταθει στο ενα ποδι ρε γαμωτο..  Δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω για να το βοηθησω και εαν το παρατησουν οι γονεις, εγω απουσιαζω αρκετες ωρες απο το σπιτι για να φροντιζω στην σιτιση του.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

στελιο τι ηλικεια εχει τωρα?

αν ειναι να πεταξεις τα αυγα μηπως θα ηταν καλητερο να γινει πριν μεγαλωσουν οι νεοσσοι μεσα?ετσι το σκεφτομαι εγω τουλαχιστον...

----------


## ninos

ναι Αγγελε εννοειται.. 
Το 4 αυγο βγηκε εχθες, οποτε ειμαστε στην 5η μερα. Λογικα αυριο ή μεθαυριο θα μετακινησω τα πουλια σε μια κλουβα, οποτε και εκει θα βγαλω την φωλια. Δεν μου αρεσει η ιδεα οτι μπορει να ειναι γονιμα, αλλα λογο του μικρου δεν μπορουσα να χωρισω τους γονεις.

----------


## ninos

> στελιο τι ηλικεια εχει τωρα?


ειναι 25 ημερων Αγγελε

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αστον τοτε και αμα παει 35 ημερων τον χωριζουμε... αν μπορεις με καποιο τροπο να βαλεις κοντα του αυγοτροφη-σπορακια θα ηταν καλο πιστευω...  με το ταπερ φοβαμαι την πιθανοτητα(αν και μικρη) να σταματισουν να ταϊζουν οι γονεις...

εγω παντως πιστευω οτι θα τον βρει το τροπο ο μικρος...απλα θελει το χρονο του...!

----------


## ninos

εαν καταφερει και σταθει στο ενα ποδι, μετα ολα τα αλλα ειναι ευκολα. 
Ειναι πανεμορφο παντως και οποτε παω να τους βαζω τροφη με κοιτα με αυτα 2 μελαγχολικα ματακια κ αμεσως μετα απο λιγο φωνάζει για φαγητο. Ο μπαμπας του μετα αναλαμβανει δραση  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Στελιο ελπιζω να τα καταφερει!! να βρει την δυναμη το μικρο σου και να σηκωθει με το ενα του ποδαρακι και να ξεκινησει την ζωη του!!! 
καταλαβαινω φιλε ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να βλεπεις τον νεοσσο σου σε δυσκολη κατασταση!! ευχομαι!! να βγει ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ!!! ο μικρος.

----------


## koukoulis

> ναι Αγγελε εννοειται.. 
> Το 4 αυγο βγηκε εχθες, οποτε ειμαστε στην 5η μερα. Λογικα αυριο ή μεθαυριο θα μετακινησω τα πουλια σε μια κλουβα, οποτε και εκει θα βγαλω την φωλια. Δεν μου αρεσει η ιδεα οτι μπορει να ειναι γονιμα, αλλα λογο του μικρου δεν μπορουσα να χωρισω τους γονεις.


Στέλιο, γιατίδεν αφήνεις τον μπαμπά του με το μικρό και την κανάρα να κλωσήσει τα αβγά της, ή όλους μαζί έχοντας το μικρό σε μια 2η φωλιά; Έστω κι αν ξεκινήσουν πτερόροια οι γονείς δε θα καταφέρουν να μεγαλώσουν τα μικρά; Εκτός και αν τα μικρά σε αυτή την εποχή βγαίνουν με προβλήματα,δεν είναι κρίμα να πετάξεις τα γόνιμα αβγουλάκια;

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

τα αυγουλάκια δεν γνωρίζω εαν είναι γόνιμα. Δεν τα έχω ελέγξει. Η περίοδο αυτή δεν προτείνεται για αναπαραγωγή, καθώς έχει μεγάλη ζέστη και σχεδόν καθόλου υγρασία που είναι απαραίτητη. Εαν βάλουμε και την πτερορροία, τότε σίγουρα το αποτελέσματα δεν θα είναι αυτό που θα περιμέναμε.  Επίσης ο πατέρας ταΐζει τώρα, στην πτερορροία όμως που τα πουλιά ταλαιπωρούνται τόσο πολύ, δεν νομίζω οτι θα έχει αντοχές να ταϊσει και τους νεοσσούς.

----------


## Lia

Καλημέρα...δεν εχω γνωσεις για να σε βοηθησω στο πρόβλημα αυτο, αλλά ενιωσα οτι όφειλα να σου πω ενα μπράβο για αυτην σου την απόφαση...οποιοσδήποτε ζωντας οργανισμος διαθετει ψυχή κ δεν υπάρχουν κριτηρια που μας επιτρεπουν να την αφαιρεσουμε...ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδιά μου να τα καταφερει ο μικρός σου ήρωας με την δική σου αρωγη κ βοηθεια...

----------


## small676

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι εκ γεννετής η μόνη λύση είναι η ευθανασία

----------


## Lia

> Αν το πρόβλημα είναι εκ γεννετής η μόνη λύση είναι η ευθανασία


Με ποια αιτιολογια ακριβώς προτείνεις της ευθανασία?

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αν το πρόβλημα είναι εκ γεννετής η μόνη λύση είναι η ευθανασία


Συγγνωμη αλλα διαφωνω απολυτος με αυτο που εγραψες ειπες!
Ισα ισα οπως βλεπεις το πουλακι ειναι μικρο ακομα...τα κοκκαλα του αναπτυσονται ακομα!Εαν τα ποδια του παρουν την σωστη κλιση,με τη βοηθεια του Στελιο 

*(* *)*

τοτε θα αρχισουν τα ποδια του να περνουν την σωστη θεση και να μενουν εκει!Θα χωρηγησει λιγο υγρο ασβεστιο ετσι ωστε να δυναμοσουν τα κοκκαλα του μικρου...και βλεπουμε!

----------


## jk21

ευθανασια αν για τον ανθρωπο ,προσωπικη μου αποψη δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει αφου ψυχη που εχει αυτεξουσιο και αμαρτανει ,πρεπει να φευγει οποτε το επιτρεπει ο Δημιουργος ,για τα πουλια που εχουν ψυχη αλλα οχι αυτεξουσιο ,τηρωντας παντα τους νομους της Φυσης ή του Δημιουργου τους (ο καθενας παιρνει οτι πιστευει ... ) και ο παραδεισος τα περιμενει ,για εκεινα πρεπει να γινεται μονο αν εδω πονανε .οσα εχουν γενετικο προβλημα συνηθως ειναι τοσο εντονο που δυσκολα μπορει να ανατραπει (εξαρταται το βαθμο παραμορφωσης και την εγκαιρη αντιμετωπιση οσο ειναι ευπλαστος ο σκελετος ) αλλα δεν πονανε .τη λυση δεν πρεπει να την δωσουμε εμεις αλλα η φυσικη επιλογη ,που ειναι βασικος νομος της φυσης .αν το πουλι δεν βγει απο τη φωλια ή απο το χωρο που θα του ετοιμασει ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ και δεν θα μπορει να μετακινειται ,τοτε θα το αφησουν νηστικο οι γονεις και θα πεθανει .μια μερα αρκει χωρις νερο  .θα χασει τις αισθησεις του πολυ πριν νοιωσει το θανατο να ερχεται .λογω ελλειψης ηλεκτρολυτων .λιγοτερο οδυνηρο απο το να το σκοτωσει καποιο βιαια .μονο αν γινει κλεινοντας το πουλι σε χωρο με φουλ διοξειδιο του ανθρακα μπορει να γινει το δυνατον ανωδυνα .ομως αν το πουλι βγει εστω μερικως αναπηρο και τρωει ,σε χωρο  αιχμαλωσιας μπορει ανετα και ανωδυνα να ζησει  και να πετα .αρκει να πηγαινει απο κλαδι σε κλαδι .εχω εμπειρια απο τετοιο πουλακι που εζησε αλλα και προσφατη στη δευτερη γεννα ,οπου λιγες μερες μετα την εξοδο του απο τη φωλια και ενω τα αλλα ανεβαινανε στα κλαρια ,εκεινο παρατηθηκε απο τους γονεις

----------


## Lia

> ευθανασια αν για τον ανθρωπο ,προσωπικη μου αποψη δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει αφου ψυχη που εχει αυτεξουσιο και αμαρτανει ,πρεπει να φευγει οποτε το επιτρεπει ο Δημιουργος ,για τα πουλια που εχουν ψυχη αλλα οχι αυτεξουσιο ,τηρωντας παντα τους νομους της Φυσης ή του Δημιουργου τους (ο καθενας παιρνει οτι πιστευει ... ) και ο παραδεισος τα περιμενει ,για εκεινα πρεπει να γινεται μονο αν εδω πονανε .οσα εχουν γενετικο προβλημα συνηθως ειναι τοσο εντονο που δυσκολα μπορει να ανατραπει (εξαρταται το βαθμο παραμορφωσης και την εγκαιρη αντιμετωπιση οσο ειναι ευπλαστος ο σκελετος ) αλλα δεν πονανε .τη λυση δεν πρεπει να την δωσουμε εμεις αλλα η φυσικη επιλογη ,που ειναι βασικος νομος της φυσης .αν το πουλι δεν βγει απο τη φωλια ή απο το χωρο που θα του ετοιμασει ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ και δεν θα μπορει να μετακινειται ,τοτε θα το αφησουν νηστικο οι γονεις και θα πεθανει .μια μερα αρκει χωρις νερο  .θα χασει τις αισθησεις του πολυ πριν νοιωσει το θανατο να ερχεται .λογω ελλειψης ηλεκτρολυτων .λιγοτερο οδυνηρο απο το να το σκοτωσει καποιο βιαια .μονο αν γινει κλεινοντας το πουλι σε χωρο με φουλ διοξειδιο του ανθρακα μπορει να γινει το δυνατον ανωδυνα .ομως αν το πουλι βγει εστω μερικως αναπηρο και τρωει ,σε χωρο  αιχμαλωσιας μπορει ανετα και ανωδυνα να ζησει  και να πετα .αρκει να πηγαινει απο κλαδι σε κλαδι .εχω εμπειρια απο τετοιο πουλακι που εζησε αλλα και προσφατη στη δευτερη γεννα ,οπου λιγες μερες μετα την εξοδο του απο τη φωλια και ενω τα αλλα ανεβαινανε στα κλαρια ,εκεινο παρατηθηκε απο τους γονεις


+1000

----------


## ninos

παιδια,
το πουλακι ανοικει στους γονεις του κ οχι σε εμενα.Αυτοι θα παρουν την αποφαση, ποτε θα το αφησουν ελευθερο στους ουρανους. Εως τοτε εγω πρεπει να κανω υπομονη.
Αλλωστε το πουλακι δεν μου κανει κατι κακο, οι γονεις το προσεχουν, γιατι λοιπον να του παρω την ζωη ;
Το μονο προβλημα μου ειναι που στεναχωριεμαι που το βλεπω ετσι.Πολυ περισσοτερο σημερα που μετεφερα τα πουλια σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα, την οποια αυτο δεν μπορει να χαρει  :sad:  Σιγουρα παντως δεν πονα

----------


## small676

Το πουλί είναι για να πετάει. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Μην το ταλαιπωρείς. Βάλε το σε ένα μικρό σακουλάκι κλειστό καλά και στα σκουπίδια.

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη (small676)

Την θέση μου την ανέφερα απο πάνω. Το πουλάκι δεν μπορεί να πετάξει και σίγουρα τα πουλιά είναι για να πετάνε. Δεν ταλαιπωρείται, αφού δεν πονάει. Ίσως να ζηλεύει που δεν μπορεί να πετάξει δίπλα στους γονείς του.. ΟΜΩΣ δεν είμαι εγώ αυτός που θα πάρει την απόφαση να στείλει την ψυχούλα αυτή, ψηλά στον ουρανό !!! Αυτό θα το κάνουν οι γονείς του και ο δημιουργός του, όταν έρθει η ώρα.

Τέλος, αυτό που μου έκανε όμως μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση είναι  το πέταμα του πουλιού στα "σκουπίδια" όπως χαρακτηριστικά ανέφερες. Ακόμα και το πουλάκι να πεθάνει ο χώρος του δεν είναι σίγουρα στα "σκουπίδια" !!! Με την δήλωση αυτή, με βάζεις σε σκέψεις και θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω : 

ποιος πραγματικά είναι ο λόγος που έχεις πουλάκια φίλε Δημήτρη (small676) ; 


Παρακάτω και μια φωτογραφία απο το πουλάκι.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Το πουλί είναι για να πετάει. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Μην το ταλαιπωρείς. Βάλε το σε ένα μικρό σακουλάκι κλειστό καλά και στα σκουπίδια.


Καλα ποσο αναισθησια ρε παιδι μου!Εσενα θα σου αρεσαν να σε πετουσαν στα σκουπιδια σε ενα σακουλακι!Τι να σου πω,οτι και να σου πω λες πραγματα βαναυσα για τα ζωα!Αν κανεις τετοια και με τα μικρα σου οταν γεννιουνται και εχουν καποιο προβλημα που ισως διορθωθει,ντροπη σου!

----------


## Lia

> Το πουλί είναι για να πετάει. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Μην το ταλαιπωρείς. Βάλε το σε ένα μικρό σακουλάκι κλειστό καλά και στα σκουπίδια.


Αγαπητε αυτό που θα πρέπει να κλειστει σε σακουλάκι κ να πεταχθει στα σκουπίδια ειναι οι απόψεις σου...!!!!
Ενιοτε κ ο ανθρωπος ειναι για να περπαταει αλλά δεν πεταμε τους ανθρωπους με κινητικά προβληματα στα σκουπίδια...κ κανεις μας δεν άξιος να κρίνει αν κ πότε θα αφαιρέσει μια ζωή...υπάρχουν "άλλοι" που παιρνουν αυτες τις αποφάσεις κ δεν συγκαταλέγονται στο ανθρωπινο είδος...

----------


## olga

Μπράβο Στέλιο για την προσπάθεια και το ενδιαφέρον σου. Από ότι βλέπω το πουλί έχει φτερά οπότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πετάξει και να μάθει και ισορροπία. Γενικά δεν είμαι κατά της ευθανασίας αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν συμφωνώ και ειδικά με τον τρόπο που αναφέρεται παραπάνω. Φαίνεται πως το πουλάκι δεν πονά, οπότε νομίζω πως ο χρόνος θα δείξει. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά να ζήσει και απλά να είναι σαν να έχει ένα ποδαράκι (πολλά πουλιά ζούνε έτσι και πετάνε κανονικά). Το σημαντικότερο είναι να μπορεί να τρώει μόνο του. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## Lia

> παιδια,
> το πουλακι ανοικει στους γονεις του κ οχι σε εμενα.Αυτοι θα παρουν την αποφαση, ποτε θα το αφησουν ελευθερο στους ουρανους. Εως τοτε εγω πρεπει να κανω υπομονη.
> Αλλωστε το πουλακι δεν μου κανει κατι κακο, οι γονεις το προσεχουν, γιατι λοιπον να του παρω την ζωη ;
> Το μονο προβλημα μου ειναι που στεναχωριεμαι που το βλεπω ετσι.Πολυ περισσοτερο σημερα που μετεφερα τα πουλια σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα, την οποια αυτο δεν μπορει να χαρει  Σιγουρα παντως δεν πονα


Στέλιο, αυτο που κάνεις σιγουρα αξίζει πολλά συγχαρητηρια...γιατι θέλει δυναμη κ υπομονη...θα στο πω απλά...μην μασάς, κ εφοσον πήρες την σωστη, κατ'εμε, απόφαση να το βοηθησεις συνέχισε...στην ζωη, θα υπάρχουν πάντα κάποιοι που θα αντιτασσονται σε αυτο που κάνεις, αλλά αυτο θα πρέπει να σε ενδυναμώνει κ να σε πεισμώνει...κ φυσικα θα υπάρχουν κ αυτοι που θα επιβραβευουν αυτο που κάνεις...μπορεις να με συγκαταλέξεις σε έναν από αυτους...

----------


## lagreco69

> Το πουλί είναι για να πετάει. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Μην το ταλαιπωρείς. Βάλε το σε ένα μικρό σακουλάκι κλειστό καλά και στα σκουπίδια.



Τι διαβαζω πρωι πρωι!!!! και ποιος σου εχει δωσει το δικαιωμα εσενα Δημητρη να καταδικαζεις ψυχες στα δικα σου μετρα και ηθη? εισαι ο θεος? εσυ την δημιουργησες αυτην την γλυκια με και τοση θεληση για ζωη ψυχουλα? και να μην τα καταφερει ο νεοσσος θα θαφτει κανονικα στο χωμα!! γιατι να παει στα σκουπιδια? μου θυμιζεις μια ιστορια που ειχα ακουσει για εναν κυνηγο που σκοτωσε τον σκυλο του που ειχε επι χρονια!!! μονο και μονο επειδη τραυματισε την μυτη του και δεν μπορουσε να κυνηγησει πια. ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!! {γνωρισα τους ανθρωπους και αγαπησα τα ζωα!!} ειχε γραψει καποτε η Αθηνα μια καλη φιλη εδω στο forum.

----------


## tarirs

Μπραβο φιλε μου για ολη την προσπαθεια..διαβαζω απο την αρχη..η υπομονη σου και η επιμονη σου σιγουρα θα ανταμειφθει το ευχομαι απο καρδιας....
Οσο για σενα Κε.Δημητρη επειδη ειμαι ΑΜΕΑ μπορεις να ερθεις να με πεταξεις στα σκουπιδια να σου εξηγησω το ονειρο..??? Τετοιοι ανθρωπο και αποψεις νομιζω δεν χωρανε στην ομορφη παρεα μας.....εδω τετοιες αποψεις και ανθρωποι,πρεπει να ειναι στο περιθωριο.... :Thumbdown:

----------


## Lia

> Μπραβο φιλε μου για ολη την προσπαθεια..διαβαζω απο την αρχη..η υπομονη σου και η επιμονη σου σιγουρα θα ανταμειφθει το ευχομαι απο καρδιας....
> Οσο για σενα Κε.Δημητρη επειδη ειμαι ΑΜΕΑ μπορεις να ερθεις να με πεταξεις στα σκουπιδια να σου εξηγησω το ονειρο..??? Τετοιοι ανθρωπο και αποψεις νομιζω δεν χωρανε στην ομορφη παρεα μας.....εδω τετοιες αποψεις και ανθρωποι,πρεπει να ειναι στο περιθωριο....


Άνθρωποι με τετοιες απόψεις περιθωριοποιούνται από μονοι τους...προφανως ο "small676" εχει ανάγκη να τραβήξει την προσοχή των ανθρωπων γυρω του...ας μην του δωσουμε άλλο αυτην την ικανοποιηση...
"Μην προσπαθεις να τα βάλεις με έναν ανοητο...θα σε κερδίσει λόγω εμπειρίας"

----------


## Athina

> Το πουλί είναι για να πετάει. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Μην το ταλαιπωρείς. Βάλε το σε ένα μικρό σακουλάκι κλειστό καλά και στα σκουπίδια.


*Δηλαδή αν το δικό σου παιδί ήταν παράλυτο θα το σκότωνες???
Τι να πω...ντροπή και μόνο που το σκέφτηκες.Για να ασχοληθείς με τα ζώα πρέπει να έχεις καρδιά...

Στέλιο ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σου και από μένα!*

----------


## jk21

> Το πουλί είναι για να πετάει. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Μην το ταλαιπωρείς. Βάλε το σε ένα μικρό σακουλάκι κλειστό καλά και στα σκουπίδια.



καταρχην θα ηθελα να πεσουν οι τονοι ! Το Φορουμ ειναι εδω για να επιμορφωνει και οχι να απορριπτει σωστες ή λαθος πρακτικες ή αρχες που ακολουθουν οι εκτροφεις στην πορεια των χρονων .η επιμορφωση θα φερει την αλλαγη .σαφεστατα διαφωνω με την λογικη του Δημητρη αλλα θα τον κερδισουμε εξηγωντας του ηρεμα την σωστη θεση μας με επιχειρηματα .

Δημητρη γνωριζω πολυ καλα οτι η ευθανασια ,ισως και δυστυχως οχι μονο οταν πρεπει ,ειναι παγια τακτικη διαχρονικα πολλων οργανωμενων εκτροφεων .η ευθανασια εχει λογο υπαρξης οταν πραγματι χρειαζεται ,οπως σου εξηγησα ηδη .στην περιπτωση μας δεν ειναι ακομα σαφες οτι χρειαζεται γιατι 1000 % το πουλι δεν πονα και σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν μπορεις να πεις 100% οτι εστω και αναπηρο δεν θα μπορεσει να κινηθει σε ενα κλουβι 60 χ40χ 40 αυριο μεθαυριο .ισως να μην το περιμενεις να συμβει ,γιατι ποτε δεν το αφησες να εξελιχθει και να το διαπιστωσεις .δυστυχως στην οργανωμενη εκτροφη υπαρχουν παρωχημενες αστηρικτες λογικες οπως η συχνη προληπτικη χρηση αντιβιοτικων ,η αφαιρεση αρσενικων πουλιων πολυ ευκολα απο την θηλυκια στην επωαση των αυγων χωρις να εχουν δωσει δικαιωμα να μας οδηγουν σε κατι τετοιο ,η ευθανασια χωρις να χρειαζεται ,οταν κανεις δεν εχει φροντισει υπευθυνα να μας πει ποτε χρειαζεται (γιατι απλα δεν ξερει και το μονο που εχει φροντισει να μαθει ειναι να μοιραζει δαχτυλιδια .... ) και κυριως ακομα και οταν χρειαζεται ,κανεις δεν εχει φροντισει να μας μαθει το πως .το φορουμ ειναι εδω και για αυτο .στους συναισθηματισμους που ισως σου φερνονται υπερβολικοι ,αλλα και στην ωμη πραγματικοτητα ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ .Αλλα με εγκυρη γνωση .οχι με βασανιστικες μεθοδους του στυλ το κλεινουμε σε μια σακκουλα και το πεταμε στα σκουπιδια .το αν ειναι σκουπιδια ή στο χωμα για θαψιμο ,μπορει να συζητηθει ως θεμα συναισθηματισμου .το πως (σε σακκουλα ) δεν ειναι θεμα συναισθηματισμου αλλα στυγνου αργου βασανισμου .αν φροντιζες στη σακκουλα (ή εν πασει περιπτωσει σε μικρο ελεγχομενο χωρο ) να εχει ηδη γεματο με διοξειδιο του ανθρακα ,αν προκειται για πουλι που πρεπει να γινει ευθανασια (που εδω δεν πρεπει ,τουλαχιστον αμεσα ) ,τοτε θα ημουν μαζι σου 

μαθε λοιπον τους σωστους τροπους 



http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...BB%CE%B9%CE%AC

----------


## small676

η άποψή μου εκφράστηκε παραπάνω. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τραβήξω την προσοχή , ούτε να προσβάλω κάποιον ( ο καλύτερος μου φίλος είναι ΑΜΕΑ). Εγώ δεν θέλω να βλέπω το πουλί να παιδεύεται και να " λειώνει" κάθε μέρα.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Το πουλί είναι για να πετάει. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Μην το ταλαιπωρείς. Βάλε το σε ένα μικρό σακουλάκι κλειστό καλά και στα σκουπίδια.



τι αναισθησία είναι αυτή;εσύ θα το έκανες στα δικά σου πουλιά;;;;;Στέλιο μην τον ακούς πάρα πολύ καλή προσπάθεια κάνεις...το πουλάκι θα σε ανταμείψει με τον τρόπο του...!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

πουλι που εχει διαθεση να ζητα τροφη και γονεις που συνεχιζουν να ταιζουν ,δεν δειχνουν οτι το πουλι παιδευεται .οτι πιθανοτατα δεν θα τα καταφερει λογω οτι οι γονεις για λογους γενετικης εκαθαρισης θα το βοηθουν για λιγο ακομα (εκτος αν δειξει βελτιωση και αρχιζει να κινειται εστω και σαν αναπηρο ) ,αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι υποφερει αυτη τη στιγμη 

σεβομαι τις καλες σου προθεσεις και τις πιστευω απλα ειναι εσφαλμενες .αλλο εχω λιγες ελπιδες να επιβιωσω και αλλο παιδευομαι

----------


## DimitrisPas13

εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι θα επιβιώσει έστω και με δυσκολία...μπορεί να μου εξηγίσει κάποιος έμπηρος γιατί ο Στέλιος δεν το πηγαίνει στον κτηνίατρο να του το "φτιάξει";

----------


## ninos

παιδιά,

αρχικά είχα αναφέρει οτι εαν δω οτι το πουλάκι στηρίζεται στο ενα πόδι, τοτε θα το πήγαινα στον γιατρό, που λογικά θα του έκοβε το στραβό για να μπορεί να πετά καλύτερα.  Όμως τα πράγματα δεν κύλησαν έτσι και το πουλάκι έως τώρα δεν μπορεί να στηριχθεί στο ένα πόδι. Ίσως να έχει πρόβλημα και σε αυτό και απλά να μην είναι τόσο εμφανές. 

Δυστυχώς Δημήτρη, τα προβλήματα εκ' γενετής δύσκολα αντιμετωπίζονται. Τα ορθοπεδικά ακόμα πιο δύσκολα, ίσως και αδύνατον. Δεν είναι απλό σπάσιμο, αλλά η κλείδωση έχει κολλήσει ανάποδα !!! Εαν υπήρχε κάποιος γιατρός που μπορούσε να το καταφέρει, να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα το είχα ήδη πάει, ανεξάρτητου κόστους.

----------


## jk21

ακομα και να επερνε επεμβαση ,μιλαμε για εγχειρηση μικροχειρουργικης (με απαραιτητη πληρη αναισθησια ,κατι οχι τοσο απλο σε μικροσωμους οργανισμους )  .η μονη ελπιδα βελτιωσης θα υπηρχε οσο το ποδι ηταν ευπλαστο ,βαζοντας ναρθηκα που ετσι κι αλλιως η προσπαθεια αυτη εγινε .δεν ειναι δυνατον ομως να πετυχει ,στο βαθμο που υπαρχει το προβλημα .αν το πουλι μπορει να κινειται απο κλαδι σε κλαδι εστω και δυσκολα ,θα επιβιωσει .σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση θα εγκαταληφθει απο τους γονεις

----------


## small676

Τελικά δεν πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε στο τί θα γίνει ο νεοσσός αλλά στο τί πρέπει να κάνουμε πριν ώστε να μην έχουμε μη αναστρέψιμα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## lagreco69

> Τελικά δεν πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε στο τί θα γίνει ο νεοσσός αλλά στο τί πρέπει να κάνουμε πριν ώστε να μην έχουμε μη αναστρέψιμα αποτελέσματα.


Ειναι πραγματικα κριμα!! που δεν εχουμε dislikes!!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Τελικά δεν πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε στο τί θα γίνει ο νεοσσός αλλά στο τί πρέπει να κάνουμε πριν ώστε να μην έχουμε μη αναστρέψιμα αποτελέσματα.



Ναι έτσι είναι,και ας δούμε  και την άλλη άποψη,πιο φιλικά,με κατανόηση,με αγάπη για τον άνθρωπο πρωτίστως ,ας ελέγξουμε και τους εαυτούς μας , προτού δικάσουμε , καταδικάσουμε και διασύρουμε κάποιον,
ας ελέγξουμε και τις προτεραιότητες μας, προτού επιτεθούμε σε κάποιον που έκανε κατά την γνώμη μας μια λάθος πρόταση,
διορθώνοντας τα λάθη, επικρατούν τα σωστά,και κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να φιμώσει μια λάθος έκφραση-άποψη, αντίθετα έχει υποχρέωση να προσπαθήσει με υπομονή και αγάπη,να μεταφέρει την σωστή γνώση.
Η υπομονή και η αγάπη είναι αρετές που διακρίνουν αυτούς που ασχολούνται με τα ζώα,και ο Δημήτρης σίγουρα δεν στερείται από αυτά όπως και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο Καλησπερα! τι ακριβως απο αυτο το post {Το πουλί είναι για να πετάει. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Μην το ταλαιπωρείς. Βάλε το σε ένα μικρό σακουλάκι κλειστό καλά και στα σκουπίδια.} θα μπορουσε καποιος να δει με κατανοηση αγαπη για τον ανθρωπο πρωτιστως!! οπως αναφερεις σε αυτο το post? δεν υπαρχει ουδεμια επιθεση!! υπαρχει η γνωμη μου και η γνωμη του καθενα μας. εας ξεχωρισουμε την υγιης αντιπαραθεση με την επιθεση και εας υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι σωστη αυτη η αποψη, τοτε εας δουμε και το οικολογικο μηνυμα του πραγματος. γιατι να πεταχτει στον καδο με πλαστικη σακουλα? να κανουμε και επιπλεον ζημια στο περιβαλλον!! δεν ειναι αναγκη να πεθανει απο φρικτη ασφυξια!! εας πεταχτει απλα στον δρομο να το φανε οι γατες.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο Καλησπερα! τι ακριβως απο αυτο το post {Το πουλί είναι για να πετάει. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Μην το ταλαιπωρείς. Βάλε το σε ένα μικρό σακουλάκι κλειστό καλά και στα σκουπίδια.} θα μπορουσε καποιος να δει με κατανοηση αγαπη για τον ανθρωπο πρωτιστως!! οπως αναφερεις σε αυτο το post? δεν υπαρχει ουδεμια επιθεση!! υπαρχει η γνωμη μου και η γνωμη του καθενα μας. εας ξεχωρισουμε την υγιης αντιπαραθεση με την επιθεση και εας υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι σωστη αυτη η αποψη, τοτε εας δουμε και το οικολογικο μηνυμα του πραγματος. γιατι να πεταχτει στον καδο με πλαστικη σακουλα? να κανουμε και επιπλεον ζημια στο περιβαλλον!! δεν ειναι αναγκη να πεθανει απο φρικτη ασφυξια!! εας πεταχτει απλα στον δρομο να το φανε οι γατες.



Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου για το θεμα, και την εγραψα στο ποστ Νο 8:
*
Όσο οι αντιστάσεις σου είναι ισχυρές ,η φύση θα αναβάλλει το έργο της,
μόλις αυτές καμφθούν τότε θα επέμβει πάλι και θα αποκαταστήσει την ισορροπία.

Στέλιο ότι απόφαση και να πάρεις ,θα έχεις κάνει το σωστό.


*Αν αφαιρέσεις την λέξη σκουπίδια,και σακουλάκι, έχει το ίδιο συμπέρασμα,
οι επίμαχες λέξεις δεν αλλάζουν το νόημα η το συμπέρασμα.

Ο Δημήτρης ατυχώς κατά την γνώμη μου χρησιμοποίησε αυτές τις λέξεις,και φαντάζομαι ότι με έκπληξη κατάλαβε το λάθος του,το οποίο βέβαια προκάλεσε τα αισθήματα όλων,και δικαιολογημένα ως ένα σημείο.

Είναι σεβαστή η γνώμη σου και η γνώμη του καθενός,
για την ισχύ και καθιέρωση του κανόνα αυτού, πρέπει να επιστρατεύουμε τις αρετές μας πριν από την κρητική μας,
και να μην προτείνουμε το περιθώριο για κάποιον που έκανε μια άστοχη-λάθος δήλωση,
περιθώριο που μαχόμαστε να μην υπάρχει ούτε καν για τα ζώα μας.

----------


## Lia

> Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου για το θεμα, και την εγραψα στο ποστ Νο 8:
> *
> Όσο οι αντιστάσεις σου είναι ισχυρές ,η φύση θα αναβάλλει το έργο της,
> μόλις αυτές καμφθούν τότε θα επέμβει πάλι και θα αποκαταστήσει την ισορροπία.
> 
> Στέλιο ότι απόφαση και να πάρεις ,θα έχεις κάνει το σωστό.
> 
> 
> *Αν αφαιρέσεις την λέξη σκουπίδια,και σακουλάκι, έχει το ίδιο συμπέρασμα,
> ...



Θα συμφωνήσω στα λεγομένα σου οτι η φυση θα κάνει σωστα το εργό της, κ θα "διορθωσει" με τον δικό της τρόπο το λάθος της κ αυτο ειναι κάτι που θα φανει στην πορεια, με το όποιο αποτελεσμα...

Θα συμφωνησω επίσης οτι όλες οι γνωμες είναι σεβαστες, αρκει και να επιχειρηματολογουν... προσωπικα όμως, δεν διεκρινα κανένα επιχειρημα στις κουβεντες "Να γινει ευθανασια... να κλειστει σε σακούλα κ να πεταχτει στα σκουπίδια"... ισως το μονο που μπορει να ληφθει ως επιχείρημα ηταν το "Δεν θελω να βλέπω το πουλάκι να "λειωνει"" όπου κ παλι με ενα διαφορετικο σκεπτικό, ειναι σαν να λεει ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ευχαριστιόμαστε που το βλέπουμε...

Καλυτερα να μην ειμαστε απόλυτοι αν δεν μπορουμε να υποστηριξουμε αυτο που εκφράζουμε... ας αφηνουμε κ ενα "παραθυρακι" να μπαινει φρεσκος αέρας... χρειαζεται που κ που...

----------


## lagreco69

> Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου για το θεμα, και την εγραψα στο ποστ Νο 8:
> *
> Όσο οι αντιστάσεις σου είναι ισχυρές ,η φύση θα αναβάλλει το έργο της,
> μόλις αυτές καμφθούν τότε θα επέμβει πάλι και θα αποκαταστήσει την ισορροπία.
> 
> Στέλιο ότι απόφαση και να πάρεις ,θα έχεις κάνει το σωστό.
> 
> 
> *Αν αφαιρέσεις την λέξη σκουπίδια,και σακουλάκι, έχει το ίδιο συμπέρασμα,
> ...



Νικο δεν ειναι της φυσης μου να περιθωριοποιω κανεναν και για κανενα λογο!! ο τροπος που με μεγαλωσαν οι γονεις μου δεν θα μου επετρεπε ποτε να κανω κατι τετοιο. επισης με εμαθαν οτι μονο ο θεος και η φυση του αποφασιζουν για τα παντα!! για το ποτε θα ερθουμε και επισης για το ποτε θα φυγουμε. δεν ειναι ηθικα σωστο για εμενα να παρουμε μια ζωη και να γινουμε εμεις οι δικαστες της. δεν επιθυμω και δεν θα προσθεσω κατι αλλο σε αυτην την αντιπαραθεση!! ευχαριστω.

----------


## small676

Δημήτρη (lagreco) θέλεις να κάνεις πρώτα μία συζύτηση με έναν κτηνίατρο και να μας την μεταφέρεις; Το όλο θέμα είναι το πουλάκι είναι σε μη ανατρεπτή καταστάση και εφόσον δεν συμφωνείς ( δικαίωμα σου) με την ευθανασία περιμένουμε την φύση ( γονείς) να σταματήσουν να το συντηρούν. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει καμιά ελπίδα ο νεοσσός ( δεν είναι άνθρωπος-μην τα εξισώνουμε).
Υ.Γ. Η φύση είναι σκληρή,   δεν είμαστε εδώ να λέμε μόνο ευχαριστα πράγματα, και με like ή dislike δεν μπορείς να σώσεις τον κόσμο.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ευχαριστώ εγώ Δημήτρη για τον διάλογο,
και σέβομαι και τις αρχές σου και την επιθυμία σου.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη πιστευεις οτι το πουλακι δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μπορεσει να σταθει στο ενα του ποδι?
ενα πουλακι που για καποιο αλλο λογο μη αναστρεψιμο δεν μπορουσε να πεταξει αλλα τρυγιρνουσε στο πατο,ετρωγε,καθαριζοταν κτλ θα επρεπε παλι να θανατοθει?

προσωπικα εχω παρει καποιες φορες την αποφαση για ευθανασια... δεν ειναι οτι ειμαι αντιθετος,μερικες φορες ειναι ο μονος δρομος...αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο πουλακι εγω δεν θα εβρησκα κανενα λογο να το κανω.

----------


## Panosfx

Δημητρη(small676) το ειπες ωμα αυτο που ηθελες να πεις και "χτυπησε" καπως.
Καποιοι απο εμας δεν το εχουμε μεσα μας να αφαιρουμε ζωες απο ζωα που αγαπαμε.Ναι το κανουμε χωρις τυψεις οταν προκειται για κουνουπια,μυρμηγκια και κατσαριδες.
Εγω προσωπικα ουτε αρουραιο στο δρομο δεν μπορω να σκοτωσω,τρωω ομως κοτοπουλο και χοιρινο(που δεν σκοτωσα εγω βεβαια...),αλλα αν μπροστα στα ματια μου σφαξουν κοτα θα τρελαθω!
Αλλοι αγοραζουν δερματινα και γουνες.
Ειναι περιεργο το ολο θεμα και πως το εκλαμβανει κανεις...Ειναι φορουμ ομως για πουλια και ειμαστε φιλοζωοι και καποιες εκφρασεις μας "χτυπανε" ασχημα.
Εγω ειμαι απο αυτους που θα το αφηνα στη τυχη του.Ας του αφαιρεσουν τη ζωη οι γονεις του κι οχι εγω...

----------


## ninos

καλησπέρα παιδιά,

προτείνω να συνεχίσουμε στο θέμα μας. Ο καθένας έγραψε την άποψη του και πέρασε όποιο μήνυμα τελικά ήθελε να περάσει. Για εμένα, δεν έβαλε κάποιος τον Δημήτρη (small676) στο περιθώριο, αντίθετα προσπαθήσαμε να του αιτιολογήσουμε τον λόγο της μη ευθανασίας στο πουλάκι. Απο την άλλη ο Δημήτρης (small676), μας αιτιολόγησε τον λόγο της ευθανασίας και ώς εδώ όλα μια χαρά και σεβαστή η άποψη του. 

Αυτό ομως που δεν αιτιολόγησε και προκάλεσε την αντίδραση όλων,  ήταν τα περί σκουπιδιών, κάτι που νομίζω οτι βρίσκει αντίθετους όλους μας. Μάλιστα, έκπληκτος διαβάζοντας το μήνυμα αυτό, τον ρώτησα ποιός είναι πραγματικά ο λόγος που έχει πουλάκια στην κατοχή του, αφού η ενέργεια αυτή δεν δείχνει, τουλάχιστον σε εμένα, σεβασμό προς την ήδη παραβιασμένη φύση στην οποία ζούμε. Δεν έχουμε λάβει απο τον ίδιο κάποια απάντηση έως τώρα. Εαν νομίζει ο small676, οτι αδικήθηκε ή εννοούσε κάτι άλλο ή τελικά ήταν λάθος αυτό που έγραψε, εδώ είμαστε να το κουβεντιάσουμε.. 

Εμείς καλό είναι να συνεχίσουμε το θέμα μας. 

Λοιπόν, το μικρό το βρήκα σήμερα 2 φορές στο πάτο. Δεν ξέρω εαν τον έβγαλαν οι γονείς ή βγήκε μόνος του, αλλά δυστυχώς αναφέρω και πάλι οτι δεν μπορεί να στηριχθεί.  Αυτό που τελικά πρέπει να προσέξουμε είναι η εμμονή του πατέρα με το μικρό αυτό. Συνέχεια πάει πάνω στην φωλιά, το ταΐζει και γενικά φένεται να μην το αφήνει απο τα μάτια του. Η μητέρα σε αντίθεση με το πατέρα, δείχνει να μην ενδιαφέρεται τόσο πολύ. Όταν αισθανθεί ο πατέρας του, οτι δεν μπορεί να φροντίσει πλέων άλλο το πουλάκι, τότε ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει.. Έγω αύριο το πρωί θα του αφήσω λίγο αυγοτροφή στον πάτο, μήπως μπορέσει και φάει κάτι μόνο του.

----------


## lagreco69

> Ευχαριστώ εγώ Δημήτρη για τον διάλογο,
> και σέβομαι και τις αρχές σου και την επιθυμία σου.


Και εγω σε ευχαριστω!! Νικο επισης.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ναι στελιο αρχισε να του αφινεις σε προσβασιμα σε αυτο σημεια φαγητο...ειναι καιρος να αρχισει να τσιμπολογαει σιγα σιγα...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Διγνωμία και μέσα στην φωλιά,
ακόμη και η φύση το παλεύει πριν την τελική ρεαλιστική απόφαση που θα επιβάλει την ισορροπία.

Αλήθεια τι πιστεύεται ότι προκάλεσε αυτή την δυσπλασία;

----------


## ninos

πολύ καλή η ερώτηση σου Νίκο.. Λοιπόν αναφέρω μερικές λεπτομέρειες που δεν τις έχω γράψει. 

Αυτή ήταν η δεύτερη γέννα της κανάρας. Στην πρώτη, απέκτησα 3 όμορφα και υγιέστατα πουλάκια. 

Ο μικρός ήταν μόνος του στην φωλιά και του είχα τσόχα απο κάτω όπως και στην προηγούμενη γέννα. Η τσόχα αυτή δεν ήταν η ίδια της πρώτης γέννας, αλλά δεν παρατήρησα κάτι περίεργο, δηλαδή να γαντζώνονται τα νύχια του πουλιού επάνω και να μην φεύγουν.  Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά πιστεύω οτι κάπου γαντζώθηκαν τα νύχια του, αυτό τράβηξε το πόδι του και βγήκε απο την θέση του.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η φυση κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν ειναι στα κλουβια... μη ριχνουμε οτι μας βολευει στη φυση,τα κλουβια εμεις τα φτιαξαμε και εμεις τα βαλαμε μεσα...

*χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω κανενα...να διαβαστει χωρις αποτομο υφος... :Happy:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> η φυση κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν ειναι στα κλουβια... μη ριχνουμε οτι μας βολευει στη φυση,τα κλουβια εμεις τα φτιαξαμε και εμεις τα βαλαμε μεσα...
> 
> *χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω κανενα...να διαβαστει χωρις αποτομο υφος...



Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η φύση επιτυγχάνει απόλυτη ισορροπία, διότι λειτουργεί κάθετα και ρεαλιστικά,
όπου παρεμβαίνει ο άνθρωπος , ταράσσετε η χάνετε η ισορροπία, διότι λειτουργεί πρώτα με το συναίσθημα (και καλά κάνει), αρκεί να γνωρίζει το μέτρο.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Στέλιο , πιστεύεις ότι από εκεί προέρχεται,
αποκλείεις το ενδεχόμενο της αιμομιξίας;

----------


## ninos

ναι Νίκο, το αποκλείω αυτό, διότι τα είχα σε ελεγχόμενο χώρο. Επίσης, ο αρσενικός ήταν δικός μου και η θηλύκια του Δημήτρη. Ήταν η πρώτη τους γέννα και για τα 2.

----------


## small676

Επιτέλους η συζύτηση κινείται προς τα αίτια της δυσπλασίας. Ας μας πεί ο φίλος αν παρείχε σουπιοκόκκαλο ή γκρίτ ή υγρό ασβέστιο. Οσο για την ευθανασία και τον τρόπο που ανέφερα πριν (για μένα πάντα είναι ο πιο αναίμακτος) πρέπει να χορηγείται μετά από πάρα πολύ σκέψη και με γνώμονα (για μένα πάντα) το συμφέρον του κοπαδιού.

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ κανεις δεν απεκλεισε την ευθανασια οταν αυτη ειναι υοποχρεωτικη .ομως η ευθανασια γινεται ανωδυνα για το πουλι ,οχι με τον τροπο που αναφερεις που ειναι βασανισμος  και στην επιμονη σου οτι ανεφερες τον σωστο τροπο  μαλλον υποψιαζομαι οτι δεν ανοιξες καν το αρθρο στο οποιο σε παρεπεμψα .επισης στην ουσια χωρις να εχεις δει τον βαθμο του προβληματος του πουλιου ,απο την αρχη εισαι καθετος οτι δεν εχει καμμια ελπιδα .σου επαναλαμβανω οτι εχω δει πουλι να επιζει και να κινειται ανετα σε κλουβι με το ιδιο προβλημα και πουλι να εγκαταλειπεται και να πεθαινει .αν τα υπολοιπα παιδια εκπλησσονται απο την καθετη θεση σου ,εγω οντας σε επαφη με οργανωμενους εκτροφεις ,δεν εκπλησσομαι γιατι πραγματι αυτη η τακτικη της ευκολης λυσης της ευθανασιας χωρις αναμονη για βελτιωση ,εκει ειναι νομος .λαθος νομος ,οπως και πολλοι αλλοι αστηρικτοι ,προιον ραδιοαρβυλας ,ελλειψης επιμορφωσης και ελλειψης διαθεσης να δεχθουν το  << νεο >> αν ειναι πιο σωστο  .ανεφερες κτηνιατρο .οι κτηνιατροι δεν αποφασιζουν απο μακρια και σιγουρα οχι με μεθοδους γενικευμενες αλλα μονο με βασει την κατασταση του καθε πουλιου .πιθανοτατα το πουλακι να μην τα καταφερει  αλλα δεν εχεις τα στοιχεια ή δεν τα ειχες εξαρχης για να το προδικαζεις .

αναφερθηκε η περισσοτερη επιμονη του πατερα εναντι της μανας να το ταισει .τι ηλικια εχει το πουλι; το ξεχασαμε; ξερεται μαναδες να ταιζουν στην ηλικια που εχει φτασει; οι μονες που το κανουν (αν το κανουν ) ειναι σε οσες καποιοι γυρνουν το φουσκωμενο απο στρες 25αρη νεοσσο που αφαιρεθηκε μηχανικα χωρις ελεγχο αν τρωει σπορο απο την μανα του ,αφου πατερα δεν υπαρχει ...βατευει αλλη καναρα ... σε τετοια ηλικια νεοσσου η μανα ειτε ετοιμαζει ,ειτε ειναι σε νεα φωλια με αυγα 

το ζευγαρι απο προσωπικη γνωση εχει ενισχυθει και απο πολυβιταμινες και απο ασβεστιο και απο ολα οσα πρεπει .επεισης οι αλλοι νεοσσοι ειναι μια χαρα .γενετικες ανωμαλιες συμβαινουν στατιστικα σε οποιαδηποτε ζευγαρι ,αν και υπαρχει πιθανοτητα το προβλημα να ειναι επικτητο

----------


## small676

Δημήτρη διαχειριζόμαστε ένα είδος με μικρό σχετικά κύκλο ζωής. Η ευθανασία δεν είναι η λύση. Είναι η κατάληξη. Οι κτηνίατροι έχουν μάθει ότι τα ασθενικά ζώα πρέπει να θανατώνονται ώστε να επιζούν τα γερά. Ναι δεν διαβασα το λινκ σου μέσα στον καταιγισμό χαρακτηρισμών που δέχτηκα. Χαίρομαι που το πουλί είχε τα απαραίτητα γιατί όπως και εσύ καλά ξέρεις σε ένα νεοσσό το δέσιμο είναι όλη η ιστορία. Στα σαράντα κάτι μου, με ευθανασία σε σκύλο μου και σε μικρή ηλικία, με προσωπική εμπειρία με άλογο στον ιππόδρομο, και με ένα χαρτζ που μου πουλήθηκε ως απόγονος ενός βραβευμένου μαλινουά από κάποιον "επαγγελματία" ο οποίος τα επιστρεφόμενα πουλιά τα έδινε στον μικρό κροκόδειλο - ατραξιόν του καταστήματος και με διάφορα άλλα περιστατικά δεν γράφω για να πάρω τα "εύσημα". Γράφω για να μείνει κάτι στους νεότερους. Προσοχή στην διαχείρηση των πτηνών γιατί δεν λύνονται όλα. Η κατοχή και συντήρηση ενός πτηνού είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση. Όλοι θα βρεθούν πιθανότατα με δύσκολες καταστάσεις .

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Το ζευγάρι είχε  κάνει μια πολύ καλή προετοιμασία. Δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα ασβεστίου, βιταμινών κτλ. 


Δημήτρη (small676),
Όλοι αναφέραμε πώς όλες οι γνώμες είναι αποδεκτές και οτι η ευθανασία θα μπορούσε να είναι λύση σε κάποιο πουλάκι που υποφέρει για να ηρεμήσει. Αυτό που δεν δέχθηκε κανένας είναι ο τρόπος που το πρότεινες και συγκεκριμένα τα σκουπίδια !!!! Μάλιστα μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν παίρνεις θέση στο συγκεκριμένο.

Εστίασε (εαν θέλεις να απαντήσεις), στα παρακάτω ερωτήματα μου και μην γράψεις πάλι για την ευθανασία. Κανένας δεν σου απέδωσε κάποιο αρνητικό χαρακτηρισμό για αυτή σου την γνώμη.

1) Για πιο λόγο προτείνεις ως μέσο ευθανασίας, μια καλά κλειστή σακούλα και πέταμα του πουλιού στα σκουπίδια ; 
2) Για ποιο λόγο έχεις πουλάκια στην κατοχή σου, αφού όπως τοποθετήθηκα και παραπάνω, ενέργειες σας αυτές, δεν δείχνουν, τουλάχιστον σε εμένα, σεβασμό προς την ιδία την ζωή και την ήδη παραβιασμένη φύση στην οποία ζούμε. Αντίθετα με πάνε πολλά χρόνια πίσω...

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αυτο που λες για τους κτηνιατρους ισχυει αλλα οχι για ερασιτεχνικες εκτροφες και οχι για κινητικα προβληματα αλλα προβληματα ασθενειων .σε ενα κοπαδι μεγαλο πραγματι τα εμφανως αρρωστα πουλια που ειναι λιγο πριν το θανατο και ειδικα οταν η καραντινα σε τετοιες καταστασεις ειναι ανεφικτη ,ο επαγγελματιας γιατρος ,δεν εχει παρα να συστησει στον επαγγελματια πτηνοτροφο ,την θανατωση των ασθενων οχι μονο για να μην μεταδοθει η ασθενεια αλλα για να γινει νεκροψια περα των οποιων αλλων εξετασεων που γινονται εν ζωη ,για να ανιχνευτουν ασθενειες που ταυτοποιουνται μονο με την νεκροψια .για να σωθουν ισως εκατονταδες αλλα πουλια απο μια μεταδοτικη ασθενεια .αλλο εκεινο και αλλο ενα πουλι με κινητικα προβληματα ,σε μια μη επαγγελματικη εκτροφη με αλλους στοχους και αξιες.αν τωρα μου μιλας για παρομοια αντιμετωπιση και σε κιντητικο προβλημα σε επαγγελματικη εκτροφη οργανωμενου εκτροφεα ,δεν εκπλήσσομαι και ξερω  οτι ισχυει και ειναι κανονας .ομως εδω το φορουμ (κατα πλειοψηφια ) δεν απαρτιζεται απο μελη που εκτρεφουν για να πουλανε ,οποτε οι αξιες ειναι διαφορετικες και το χασιμο χρονου για περιποιηση καναρινιου με ειδικες αναγκες δεν ισοδυναμει με χασιμο κερδων .μιλησα μονο για επαγγελματιες εκτροφεις ,γιατι γνωμη μου ειναι οτι καθε ερασιτεχνης με αγαπη για τα πουλια ,ακομα και αυτος που εκτρεφει 100 με σκοπο την διακριση σε διαγωνισμο των πουλιων του ,και η πωληση των οσων δεν θα κρατησει τελικα ειναι κατι δευτερευον για αυτον ,μπορει σαφως να μην ζευγαρωσει ενα κινητικα προβληματικο πουλι ,ειδικα αν το προβλημα ειναι γενετικο ,αλλα παντα εχει χρονο και χωρο στην καρδια του για αυτο.ειτε κοντα του ειτε σε ατομο που ξερει οτι θα το αγαπησει .οπως ειπες πρεπει να μενει κατι στους νεοτερους .Γνωριζω ατομο εμπειρο στο χωρο ,το οποιο ανεξαρτητα αν κατα καιρους μπορει να ειχαμε διαφωνιες ,παντα σεβομαι και εκτιμω οσα εμαθα διαδικτυακα και απο αυτο ,το οποιο στην εκτροφη του (οπως πηρε αλλου το ματι μου ) ειχε χωρο και για πρωταθλητες αλλα και για αναπηρη μανουλα,η οποια μαλιστα τον εβγαλε και ασπροπροσωπο ! 

Χαιρομαι που εισαι κοντα μας ,να μαθουμε απο σενα και να μαθεις απο εμας ,οπως και γω μαθαινω καθε μερα απο αλλα απλα μελη που με νομιζουν εμπειρο αλλα ειμαι σε πολλα πολυ πιο απειρος απο κεινους .αν ανοιξες τελικα το αρθρακι εστω και μετα ,θα εμαθες απο αυτα που γραφει το φιλαρακι μας ο ΧΧΧ (ζωοτεχνολογος της γεωπονικης σχολης που δεν το διαδιδει και πολυ ...) οτι τελικα υπαρχουν πολυ πιο ανωδυνοι τροποι ευθανασιας και σιγουρα εκεινος που προτεινες (ακομα και να ηταν επιβεβλημενη) δεν ηταν ο πιο ανωδυνος και σιγουρα οχι πιο ανωδυνος απο το να κρατιεται χωρις ευθανασια ακομα ζωντανο το πουλακι .που στην περιπτωση του και μακαρι να διαψευστω ,ειμαι και γω απαισιοδοξος σαν και σενα !

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πραγματικα δεν το καταλαβενω με πιο τροπο το ενοειτε και πως το συνδεετε... "ο συμφέρον του κοπαδιού" σε τι θα εμποδισει τα υπολιπα το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Σωστός όπως πάντα ο Δημήτρης,αν και τα σκάγια που χρησιμοποιεί είναι διασποράς και πάνε προς πολλούς στόχους,
αξιώνοντας κάποιους, παράλληλα απαξιώνοντας κάποιους άλλους, σίγουρα για τις ανάγκες του διαλόγου πιστεύω.

Ο Πολύβιος Δημητρακόπουλος συγγραφέας από την Χαλκίδα έγραφε σε ένα βιβλίο του, μεταξύ των άλλων και το εξής ωραίο:
<< Μην μετράς την ηθική του άλλου σύμφωνα με τον δικό σου πήχη, όσο περισσότερο εμπιστοσύνη έχεις στο μέτρο αυτό, τόσο ελλιπέστερο είναι >>.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> πραγματικα δεν το καταλαβενω με πιο τροπο το ενοειτε και πως το συνδεετε... "ο συμφέρον του κοπαδιού" σε τι θα εμποδισει τα υπολιπα το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι?



Εννοεί τις μεταδοτικές ασθένειες γενικά.

----------


## small676

Οι τρόποι ευθανασίας που είδα αν και έχουν σχέση με την την ταχύτητα της πράξης δεν με βρήσκουν σύμφωνο. Ειδικά ο "αποκεφαλισμός" . Στέλιο η ασφυξία είναι ένας αναίμακτος τρόπος ευθανασίας. Σε εσένα όμως "έπεσε" το λαχείο και αν και δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι λάθος στην προετοιμασία, η απόφαση θα είναι δική σου. Πολλές φορές βρέθηκα και εγώ σε κάποια ανάλογη θέση και πήρα δύσκολες αποφάσεις, με συνέπεια να χάσω και έναν μεγάλο αριθμό πουλιών. Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα Στέλιο, εκτρέφω γύρω στα 100 πουλιά και το τελευταίο πράγμα που θέλω είναι να αγοράζω σακουλάκια.

----------


## jk21

δες θα εκανα ποτε αποκεφαλισμο γιατι μπορει το πουλι (αν γινει σωστα... γιατι αλλιως ... ) να μην καταλαβει τιποτα ,αλλα εμενα θα με επηρεασει σημαντικα .υποθετω το ιδιο εννοεις και συ .η ασφυξια παντως σιγουρα ,χωρις πριν να υπαρξει λυποθυμια λογω διοξειδιου του ανθρακα (που ειναι ο σωστος τροπος ) ειναι ο πλεον βασανιστικος ,αν οχι για μας που θα το βλεπουμε ,για κεινο ομως που θα το ζει .στο Σταυρο ο Ιησους απο ασφυξία ή και απο ασφυξια πεθανε ! ισως να μην το ηξερες ,τωρα το ξερεις 

πως ενα πουλι αναπηρο εγινε η αιτια να χασεις ενα μεγαλο αριθμο πουλιων; 

* Νικο  δεν ριχνω διασπορας .ειναι σε συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση .δεν απαιτω καμμια ηθικη απο εναν που με ειλικρινη τροπο λεει εγω κανω εμποριο και πραττω ετσι . δικαιωμα του αν ειναι συμφωνα με τους νομους του κρατους και το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι να σαμποταρουμε την επιχειρηση του ,μη γινομενοι πελατες του .δεν ανεχομαι ομως ατομα τα οποια δηλωνουν πανω απο ολα εκτροφεις (ασχετα αν πουλανε για να καλυψουν οπως λενε εξοδα τους ,κατι το οποιο το βαζουν οι ιδιοι σαν δευτερευον στην εκτροφη τους ) και οτι αγαπανε τα πουλια ,κατηγορουν επισης επαγγελματιες για τις πραγματικα αθλιες συνθηκες διαβιωσης των πουλιων στα πετ σοπ ,να βαζουν τα ιδια τα πουλια σε δευτερη μοιρα σε σχεση με την δικια τους επιτυχια .και κυριως θα στοχευω παντα ,ελπιζοντας να εισακουστω ,στις διοικησεις των ομοσπονδιων (2 ;3 ; ποσες εχουμε; .... ) και των συλλογων ,περα απο το εργο διανομης δαχτυλιδιων (και περαν εξαιρεσεων πχ περυσι του ασκε  ) να διοργανωνουν τακτικοτατα σεμιναρια επιμορφωσης των εκτροφεων με εγκριτους επιστημονες ,που αν κατι τετοιο γινοτανε δεν θα συζητουσαμε αυτη τη στιγμη ποτε και πως πρεπει να γινεται η ευθανασια .ουτε θα βλεπαμε σε ιστοσελιδες επισημες συλλογων ,εκτροφικα προγραμματα διαχειριση εκτροφειου με ποιλιλια αντιβιωσεων ουτε καν συνεχομενων ημερων ,καποιες φορες αλλα και διακοπτομενα και εναλλαξ αντιβιωσεων με την ιδια ουσια αλλα αλλο εμπορικο ονομα ... αυτα ειναι απαραδεκτα .η δουλεια μου ειναι τα λεω και ας γινομαι κακος .θα μπορουσα να ακολουθησω εναν εντελως διαφορετικο δρομο που θα με εκανε ισως διακριτο αναμεσα τους και ξερεις τι εννοω ,αλλα διαλεγω αυτον που θα δωσει το διαφορετικο αλλα το σωστο ! αναμεσα στους συλλογους υπαρχουν υπεροχοι ανθρωποι εκτροφεις ,που θα μπορουσαν να δωσουν πολυ περισσοτερα αν ειχαν τη βοηθεια που επρεπε .ας το κανουν για κεινους !

----------


## vag21

και εγω πιστευω οτι δεν θα τα καταφερει.οσο ομως οι γονεις προσπαθουν και κυριως ο πατερας και οσο το μικρο εχει διψα για ζωη ειναι κριμα να μην τους δωσουμε μια ευκαιρια.

----------


## small676

Οχι από ανάπηρο πουλί αλλά από ένα που δεν του έκανα γρήγορα ευθανασία. Εγώ θα επιμείνω στον τρόπο ευθανασίας γιατί δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τα καυσαέρια του αυτοκινήτου για αυτό το λόγο. Όσο αφήνει την απόφαση για ευθανασία στους γονείς δυστυχώς δένεται με αυτό και θα είναι πιο δύσκολο μετά. Αν ήταν η πρώτη γέννα θα έπραττε το ίδιο; Μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει ένα πουλί με τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα εκ γεννετής; Κάνει να βάλουμε το ίδιο ζευγάρι και του χρόνου μαζί;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"Μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει ένα πουλί με τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα εκ γεννετής;" γιατι να ζευγαρωσει?

----------


## jk21

> Οχι από ανάπηρο πουλί αλλά από ένα που δεν του έκανα γρήγορα ευθανασία. Εγώ θα επιμείνω στον τρόπο ευθανασίας γιατί δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τα καυσαέρια του αυτοκινήτου για αυτό το λόγο. Όσο αφήνει την απόφαση για ευθανασία στους γονείς δυστυχώς δένεται με αυτό και θα είναι πιο δύσκολο μετά. Αν ήταν η πρώτη γέννα θα έπραττε το ίδιο; Μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει ένα πουλί με τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα εκ γεννετής; Κάνει να βάλουμε το ίδιο ζευγάρι και του χρόνου μαζί;


αρα ισως μιλας για πουλι με αρρωστια μεταδοτικη .στην περιπτωση του ,υπηρχε και η καραντινα σαν λυση αλλα αν ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ εκρινε οτι επρεπε να γινει ευθανασια ,τοτε θα την εκανε ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ οχι με καυσαερια αλλα με διοξειδιο του ανθρακος σε καταλληλο χωρο ,με αεριο σε ειδικη μπουκαλα .οποιος εχει εκτροφη 100 πουλιων αυτα τα παραπεμπει σε γιατρους και οχι σε σακκουλες βρε Δημητρη ! να ξερεις οτι με τετοιον αριθμο πουλιων ,στατιστικα αν δεν αναζητησεις τροπο να κανεις προληπτικες εξετασεις δειγματοληπτικα (και οχι προληπτικες αγωγες οπως οι <<εγκυροι >> χωρις γνωση προτεινουν ... ) θα χασεις καποια στιγμη απο επιδημια το κοπαδι .

οι γονεις δεν θα κανουν ευθανασια .η ελλειψη νερου και ηλεκτρολυτων φερνει απο μονη της λιποθυμια λογω αφυδατωσης  και στη συνεχεια θανατο ...

το προβλημα δεν ειναι σιγουρα εκ γενετης αλλα και να ειναι δεν παει να πει οτι καθε ζευγαρι που δεν εχει εν δυναμει λογους να βγαζει προβληματικα πουλια (πχ αιμομιξια ) θα βγαζει και στη συνεχεια .το ιδιο ισχυει και στους ανθρωπους .οι γενετικες ανωμαλιες οφειλονται σε υπαρξη προβληματικων χρωμοσωματων που μπορει να συμβουν τυχαια και σε οκ ζευγαρια ανθρωπων  .πχ παιδια με το συνδρομο down ειναι γνωστο οτι μπορει να υπαρξουν σε καθε οικογενεια 

το ζευγαρωμα σε προχωρημενες ηλικιες αυξανει τα ποσοστα ανωμαλιων αλλα εδω δεν εχουμε κατι τετοιο 

το ζευγαρι μια χαρα μπορει να ξαναζευγαρωσει .το ιδιο το πουλακι και γενετικα να ειναι οκ ,ειναι δυσκολο ακομα και να επιζησει να κανει κατι τετοιο ειδικα αν ειναι αρσενικο .δεν μιλησε ομως κανεις για μελλοντικο ζευγαρωμα του πουλιου .να του δωσουμε μια ευκαιρια μηπως ζησει συζηταμε .ας ζησει και ας υποστει οτι ετσι κι αλλιως καταδικαζουν τα πουλια οσοι εκτρεφουν υβριδια ... να μην γινουν ποτε γονεις ...

----------


## small676

Βρες μας γιατρούς να πάμε. Συμφωνώ με πολλά από τα παραπάνω , προσωπικά εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχω βάλει το καρδερινοκάναρό μου με κανάρα για να ηρεμήσει και ναί έγινα αυτόπτης μάρτυρας της "πράξης".

----------


## jk21

πραξης χωρις αποτελεσμα ... 

υπαρχουν γιατροι που κανουν εξετασεις .στο φορουμ εχουμε λιστα που εχει συγκεκτρωθει απο επισκεψεις μελων και απο προσωπικη επαφη μου με καποια απο αυτα ξερω οτι καποιοι κανουν εξετασεις ,ενω εχω καταλαβει οτι πολλοι τις αποφευγουν γιατι απλα οι κατοχοι των πουλιων δεν ειναι και ιδιαιτερα προθυμοι να τις πληρωσουν .για δικαιολογημενους ή αδικαιολογητους λογους .

οποτε τα μελη μας το ζητουν στελνουμε την σχετικη λιστα .εχει επεισης ειπωθει απο μελος φορουμ που νομιζω εισαι και συ εγκεγραμμενος ,συγκεκριμενο μερος που και οι γιατροι σου να σου πουνε οτι δεν κανουν εξετασεις ,μπορεις να τους πεις αφου λαβουν ,να στειλουν εκει τα δειγματα να εξετασθουν .το συγκεκριμενο μελος δεν εγραψε οτι εγραψε τυχαια ,αλλα απλα δεν νομιζω να το πηρανε και πολλοι στα σοβαρα ...

----------


## small676

Στις μικρές πόλεις τα προβλήματα είναι πολλά και συνεχώς μεγαλώνουν. Στην πόλη μου με μεγάλη αγορά σκύλων όλοι οι γιατροί -εκτός ενός- ασχολούνται με αυτά. Με τον μοναδικό γιατρό είμαι παρεξηγημένος οπότε με κάποιον σε κτηνιατρικά είδη παλεύουμε.

----------


## jk21

ΚΑΡΔΙΤΣΑ ... τωρα το προσεξα .η  Βικυ  στη Λαρισα   http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?4557-vikitaspaw  ειχε βρει καποιον μικροβιολογο για ανθρωπους που εκανε εξετασεις και πουλιων .ειχε και καποιο γιατρο που εμπιστευοτανε .νομιζω ενα απο τους δυο που εχουμε στη λιστα (αν μας τη ζητησεις )

----------


## small676

Εννοείται πως την θέλω Δημήτρη. Δεν βρίσκω και κλαίγομαι και μετά κάνω τον δύσκολο;

----------


## cockatiel

Πρωτα απ' ολα ελπιζω και ευχομαι το καρινακι σου να ζησει ακομα και με αυτην την δυσπλασια συγχαριτιρια και μπραβο στην αξιολογη υπομονη σου !!!! για να σε βοη θησω λιγο ρωτησα ενα κτηνιατρο και μου ειπαι τα εξης λογια ας αφησουμε την φυση να αποφασισει αλλα αφου η φυση δεν εκανε κατι μπορουμε ή να παρουμε το θεμα στα χερια μας ή να αφησουμε το καναρινακι να ζησει οπως το εκανε ο ΘΕΟΣ ( για καποιο λογο το εκανε ) και να το αφησουμε στην θεληση ΤΟΥ μου ειπε προσωπικα οτι θα μπορουσε οποιοσδηποτε πτηνιατρος να κοψει το στραβο ποδαρακι ΑΛΛΑ γιατι αστο ρε αδερφε οπως πλαστηκε !!! Ας πουμε οτι δεν σου βγηκε καλη μια τουρτα ... θα την πεταξεις ;; οχι θα την φας οπως ειναι οποτε κατα την γνωμη αστο το πουλακι οπως ειναι και αν δεν γιναιτε να ζησει τοτε να επαιμβεις στη φυση 

καλη συνεχει και μπραβο !!! 

φιλικα Παναγιωτης

----------


## jk21

> Εννοείται πως την θέλω Δημήτρη. Δεν βρίσκω και κλαίγομαι και μετά κάνω τον δύσκολο;


Σου στελνω οτι εχουμε για λαρισα βολο κοζανη κατερινη .για το μικροβιολογικο στη λαρισα στειλε πμ την Βικυ για να σου πει για σιγουρα 







Μιλαμε τοσες μερες .... πριν λιγες μερες απο δικια μου ατσαλη κινηση ,επεσε η βαση του μεταλλικου  διαχωριστικου των δυο χωρων σε καθε οροφο της κλουβας .ηθελα να καθαρισω τα pellets χωρις να βγαλω ταψι γιατι στον ενα χωρο κλωσσουσανε ... δυστυχως η βαση με το βαρος πανω της , χτυπησε ενα νεοσσο λιγες μερες απο την εξοδο του απο τη φωλια .το πουλακι δεν εδειξε κατι αλλα στις επομενες μερες εβλεπα τη φτερουγα (αν και θυμαμαι οτι πρεπει να ηταν το σκουφατο αδερφακι του ,ομως εκεινο ειναι μια χαρα ) να εχει κλιση προς τα κατω .μετα απο τηλεφωνικη επαφη με πτηνιατρο μου ειπε οτι εγινε ψευδοαρθρωση σε λαθος σημειο (ειχε βγει απο τη θεση του ) και δεν γινεται τιποτα αλλα αφου μετακινειται και πετα (πετουσε εστω και με δυσκολια ) ολα θα πανε καλα .εστω και με αυτο το προβλημα .χθες το μεσημερι το ειδα με σημεια εξαντλησης λες και ηταν ετοιμο να  ... και του εδωσα νερο με βιταμινες .συντομα πηρε τα πανω του και ανεβηκε και στην πατηθρα ,οπου ηταν και σημερα το πρωι μια χαρα και κινητικο .το απογευμα ειχε τελειωσει ... αν και σχεδον μηνιατικο μαλλον σταματησε να ταιζει ο πατερας και εκεινο αρνηθηκε ή δεν μπορουσε να το κανει απο μονο του .αυγοτροφη ειχε τυχει να δω να τσιμπα ... η δικια μου στραβομαρα στην αρχη  και η φυση εν τελει αποφασισε αλλιως .για αυτο που συζηταμε εδω ακομα το βοηθα να ζησει ... τελικα μονο Εκεινη ξερει ...

----------


## mitsman

> αν και θυμαμαι οτι πρεπει να ηταν το σκουφατο αδερφακι του ,ομως εκεινο ειναι μια χαρα


Δεν θελω να χαλασω το θεμα του Στελιου, αλλα δεν θυμασαι καλα..... θα ακολουησει κι αλλο πουλακι... εχε το νου σου..... μηκυτες και δεν κανω πλακα!
Πιασε τα μικρα και κοιταξε τα απο κατω.... η φτερουγα ηταν σημαδι αδυναμιας και οχι χτυπηματος....

----------


## jk21

οχι ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ το πουλακι ηταν χτυπημενο .ειχε πεταξει και κατι σαν κοκκαλακι .ειχαμε βγαλει με το Γιωργο (geam ) και φωτο να στειλω στο γιατρο .






και εδω η αλλη που ειναι ...ηταν φυσιολογικη

----------


## small676

Δημήτρη να σε ευχαριστήσω πολύ γαι τις διευθύνσεις, για το θέμα της φύσης θα συνεχίσω να διαφωνώ, έτσι κράτησα μία κανάρα με στραβό πόδι την έβαλα φέτος για ζευγάρωμα και το πόδι της με την όλη ταλαιπωρία άρχισε να σαπίζει. Απαίσιο θέαμα. Για το θέμα του Στέλιου, δυστυχώς εγώ σε αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με πουλί με τρείς κύστες, όποιος ερχόταν για πρώτη φορά στο χώρο μου και έβλεπε τα πουλιά ρωτούσε για αυτό , κοιτούσε με ανησυχία μην είναι πατέρας άλλων και το *καλύτερο* όταν συνάντησα κάποιον "φίλο" στην κεντρική πλατεία με ρώτησε με χαμόγελο το τί κάνει το άρρωστο. Επιμένω στην ευθανασία και μάλιστα γρήγορα γιατί δένεσαι πάντα με τα μικρά και μετά είναι τρομερά δύσκολο. Αθώες ψυχές πώς να μην τις αγαπήσεις;

----------


## small676

Οι ατυχίες δυστυχώς συμβαίνουν συνέχεια άσχετα με τις γνώσεις-εμπειρίες.

----------


## cockatiel

εσυ στον χαβα σου !!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν ειπε κανεις να ζευγαρωσει το πουλακι στο μελλον ο ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ αν φυσικα ζησει ,που συνεχιζω να ειμαι απαισιοδοξος .

το αλλο που λες με τον τυπο που ρωτουσε για το πουλι με τις κυστες ,ισως ειναι προβλημα σε αυτους που εχουν σαν προτεραιοτητα να μπορουν να πουλησουν τα πουλια τους .το αποδεχομαι και το σεβομαι για αλλους ,εμενα ομως προσωπικα δεν με απασχολει γιατι περα απο ενα κοινο πουλακι το 2000 σχεδον δεν εχω αγορασει κανενα αλλο αφου χαριζω ανταλλασω και μου χαριζουνε .εχω χαρισει και πουλακι με στραβα ποδαρακια που επεζησε ,με πισω δαχτυλο που γυρνα μπροστα που δεν προλαβα να επεμβω και δεν γυρνουσε μετα κανονικα (εχω ακομα ενα φετος )αλλα και πουλακια με ξερη ευλογια .θυμαμαι πραγματι χαρακτηριστικα που ηταν καπου ταγμενα το ενα απο αυτα .οταν το ειπα αν και δεν υπηρχε αλλο καναρινι στο σπιτι εκεινο (νομιζω μονο παπαγαλοι που δεν κολλουνε και ειχα εξηγησει πληρως τι και πως )διστασανε και δεν το πηρανε .τελικα πηγανε και τα 2 σε μια κοπελια που τα περιποιηθηκε ισως καλυτερα απο μενα ,βγηκανε και τα 2 καλοι τραγουδιστες και τα καμαρωνα καποια στιγμη αργοτερα οταν ηρθα σε επαφη μαζι της .σου ειπα .ειναι θεμα προτεραιοτητων !

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Στέλιο αν επιζητεί τροφή από τους γονείς του, θα την παίρνει και θα μεγαλώσει.  Οι γονείς φτάνει να ζητούν οι νεοσσοί φαγητό, και θα μεγαλώσει και με την βοήθεια σου.. Τα πουλιά πετάνε δεν περπατάνε, φτάνει να μάθει να στηρίζετε στα πόδια του όταν θα προσγειώνετε.. Η φύση από μόνη της συμβάλει.. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε εσύ, δώσε στην φύση την ευκαιρία.. . Τα πουλιά δεν ξέρουν από συνήθειες όταν είναι μικρά.. Το πρώτο πέταγμα το κάνουν από ψηλά, εδώ θα χρειαστεί η επέμβαση σου... Του εύχομαι να έχει μια κανονική ζωή. Με όλη μου την αγάπη στον τρυφερό σου φίλο... :Bird1:

----------


## cockatiel

πως ειναι το καναρινακι ???

----------


## ninos

καλησπέρα παιδιά,

το καναρινάκι ζει και παθολογικά φένεται μια χαρά στην υγεία του εκτός απο το πρόβλημα κινητικότητας. Έχω προσπαθήσει να το μάθω να τρώει μόνο του, αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω. Του βάζω τροφή, μαρούλι στον πάτο, αλλά τίποτα..  Έχει επαναπαυτεί μου φένεται που το ταΐζουν οι γονείς. Πλέων το ταΐζει και η μητέρα,  όχι αρκετά συχνά, αλλά το ταϊζει.

----------


## cockatiel

βαζω στοιχημα οτι θα ζησει !!! :Sign0008:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

στελιο απο καποια ηλικεια και μετα μολις πεινασει(δεν το ταϊζουν οι γονεις) μια χαρα θα φαει... απλα εφου του το φερνουν στο στομα δεν το εχει νιαξει ακομα ν αφαει μονο του...

----------


## cockatiel

πολυ σωστα Αγγελε !!!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

δυσάρεστα νέα έχω αυτή την φορά να γράψω. Ο μικρούλις μας, έφυγε σήμερα για τους ουρανούς. Οι θερμοκρασίες τις μέρες αυτές ήταν πολύ υψηλές και οι γονείς φανερός εξαντλημένοι απο την ζέστη.  Κάθε απόγευμα που επέστρεφα σπίτι ήταν με ανοιχτό το στόμα, τους έβαζα μπανιέρα και βουτούσαν αμέσως μέσα. Ψέκαζα με νεράκι και το μικρούλι για να δροσιστεί. Μέχρι και το Σάββατο το πρωί που τα έβλεπα, οι γονείς το τάιζαν, αλλά πιστεύω οτι τα 40άρια αυτές τις 2 μέρες και η άπνοια του Σαββάτου, ήταν ο σημαντικότερος λόγος.  Φαντάζομαι οτι πέθανε απο αφυδάτωση. 

Τα συναισθήματα ανάμεικτα.  Θλίψη που έφυγε μια ψυχούλα και ανακούφιση που θα αναπαυτεί. Ελπίζω να μην πόνεσε καθόλου. Το βρήκα σε περίεργη στάση με το κεφαλάκι του να κρέμεται κάτω απο την σχάρα. Ίσως βέβαια να το πείραξαν και οι γονείς. 

Όπως αξίζει σε κάθε ψυχούλα, έθαψα το πουλάκι σε μια γλάστρα με ένα φίκο που έχω στο μπαλκόνι, ο οποίος θα μου θυμίζει πάντα την αθώα αυτή ψυχούλα. Το ίδιο είχα κάνει παλαιοτέρα όταν είχα χάσει κάποια πουλάκια απο επίθεση αρπακτικού. Το φυτό εκείνο είναι στο πατρικό μου και ζει ακόμα. Κάθε φορά που το ποτίζω, θυμάμαι τις ωραίες στιγμές που είχα ζήσει με εκείνα τα πουλάκια κ έτσι δεν τα ξεχνώ ποτέ. Έτσι θα γίνει και με τον μικρούλι μας λοιπόν...

Εγω και ο μικρούλης, σας ευχαριστούμε όλους σας για την συμπαράσταση..


_Ο μικρούλις, όσο ήταν στην φωλιά_

----------


## Panosfx

:: 
Οι πιο πολλοι θα πουν αναμενομενο αλλα για καποιο λογο εγω πιστευα το αντιθετο...
Κριμα στο μικρουλι...Στεναχωρηθηκα...

----------


## teo24

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για οσα εκανες Στελιο για τον μικρο σου και μακαρι να παραδειγματιζονται κι αλλοι....

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω για αφυδατωση .αγωνιστηκες ,αγωνιστηκε και αυτο και οι γονεις του .επιλεξανε να σταματησουν να το κανουν και εκεινα ξερουν .δεν ημουν αισιοδοξος απο τη στιγμη που δεν βγηκε εστω με προβληματικη κινηση να μετακινηθει εξωτερικα .ο Θεος θα το αναπαυσει !
ΣΤΕΛΙΟ υπηρξες ενα ζωντανο σχολειο του πως ονειρευομαι τον ελληνα κατοχο πτηνων συντροφιας ! σε ευχαριστω

----------


## petra

λυπαμε πολυ Στελιο γιατο μικρο σου. Προχτες εχασα κι εγω δυο καναρινακια απο την πολυ ζεστη ενα μικρο 27 ημερων και τη μανουλα!

----------


## olga

Κρίμα Στέλιο συμβαίνουν αυτά με τις πολλές ζέστες. Μπράβο για την προσπάθειά που έκανες!

----------


## Lia

Κρίμα...σημασία έχει ότι προσπάθησες να του προσφέρεις ζωή...δυστυχώς δεν είναι πάντα στο χέρι μας... να είσαι περήφανος για αυτην σου την πράξη, ακόμα κ αν το αποτέλεσμα δεν ηταν το επιθυμητό...από εμένα κ πάλι ένα μπράβο για την ανθρωπιά σου κ την προσπαθειά σου...

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι πολυ!! Στελιο για τον χαμο του μικρου σου. ειλικρινα ηθελα πολυ να ζησει!!! στεναχωρηθηκα!! θα ειναι καλα τωρα εκει κοντα στον δημιουργο του!! εφυγε νωρις αλλα εφυγε με υπερηφανια χαρη στην δικια σου στηριξη!! το αγαπησαμε και το ζησαμε το μικρο σου!! μετα απο τα post σου. θα μας λυψει!!!!

----------


## vag21

θα λειψει και σε μας το μικρο.

----------


## cockatiel

δεν εχω λογια να πω κριμα και σε συμπονω γιατι πιστευω πως ολοι εδω οταν κατι χανεται στεναχοριομαστε κλαιμε αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι δεν ηταν για κακο που το καναρινακι πηγε στους ουρανος για καποιο λογο πηγεκαι αυτο !!!!!!!!!

----------

